

Sony accuses Beyonce of piracy for putting her videos on YouTube - cwan
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/26/sony-accuses-beyonce.html

======
christefano
For putting _her videos_ on YouTube or for putting videos _of her_ on YouTube?

This looks like another marketing flub by Sony, but in all likelihood it is
their copyrighted work and not Beyoncé's.

------
ck2
The only way to combat automated DMCA of content is to counter-notice ASAP.
There's no penalty for corporations to "go nuts" and block everything by
default, so guess what they will always do.

<http://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca/counter512.pdf>

